# Scouting new hunting land



## Chris Young (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a new piece of property I have started scouting. Would anyone be willing to look at the map and give me a few more pointers?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Chris Young said:


> I have a new piece of property I have started scouting. Would anyone be willing to look at the map and give me a few more pointers?


sure thing post it or pm me ill give you some pointers


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I think that's a very efficient use of this type of outlet. Well done.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

PM me if you'd like another opinion.


----------



## Fishmaster517 (Dec 18, 2016)

Chris Young said:


> I have a new piece of property I have started scouting. Would anyone be willing to look at the map and give me a few more pointers?


Must be nice lol I have been knocking on doors for three months still no property to hunt, pinch points, transition points from good to bedding areas that’s my go to have a good season


----------

